# Getting serious!



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Just bought me a 2002 Chevy Venture, it's silver, pretty basic van. Was not my first choice, however I got it cheap! I am setting up my work station in the back, checking out pictures of how some of you guys have your work rigs set up.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

congrats


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Keep it flexible until you find a set up that works well for you. Congrats!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Good for you! One of former members had a sink with hot water in his, always thought that was the bomb!
Here is a thread with some pix.
http://www.painttalk.com/f12/van-configuration-4003/


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Good stuff, thanks! I am a neatnick, I have been scrubbing it for 2 days inside and out. It may not be the newest , but it will be the cleanest work van in town, lol! 10 years ago I would have gotten a loan for 50k and bought the latest coolest new rig, but these last couple of years have humbled and wisened me financially. Now it is cash only for me. I got this rig for $1500, should sell for around 4k. One of the few benifits left of working at a car dealer, lol!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

That is a very smart move, just look on Craigs list at the poor guys selling rigs they can't make payments on!


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

I will finish the shelves in mine tonite, I will post pics tomorrow. Mines a mini van to, so maybe it'll help.


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

look forward to seeing that!


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

*Minivan Config*

Buddy let me use his cabinet shop so the shelves are pocket jointed. I can carry 10 of those storage containers and have room for other stuff behind the back shelf. Gotta get the peg board set up for brushes. I would like to have a bigger van to. But this cost me $1200, gets 20 mpg's, and I have to take my son to preschool a few days a week so the mini works good for me right now. I have a little trailer I pull for my bakers scaffolds, saw horses, etc.

The 1st 2 pics are looking in the side door behind the drivers seat. the last pic is from the back hatch.


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Its trashed and disorganized now cause I've been working and building shelves at night. Going to get everything set up and organized tomorrow. Start a big job Monday and won't have time.


----------



## salestrainer (Oct 4, 2009)

Looks good, mine is actually a passenger van, like you I may have to haul 2 kids in a pinch, gonna keep second row seats folded up, take 3rd row seats out!


----------



## WAGGZ (Apr 2, 2009)

Mine had 4 buckets and 1 bench now it has 3 buckets.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

RCP said:


> Good for you! One of former members had a sink with hot water in his, always thought that was the bomb!


Classic.


----------



## mistcoat (Apr 21, 2007)

RCP said:


> Good for you! One of former members had a sink with hot water in his, always thought that was the bomb!


Yeah, shame he's not around here anymore.
Still chat with him though :thumbup: Good ol' boy :notworthy:


----------

